# This Looks Like It Can Taste Slighty Mad



## Hein510 (26/2/14)

Just found this! Swirly Pop sounds mmmmmmm......

http://www.madscientistvapor.com/Buy-Juice_c_10.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/14)

Katy Perry's cherry - that name (dirty minds will get it)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Katy Perry's cherry - that name (dirty minds will get it)



After some of the doc's I have seen about her she seems to be a real nut job so wouldnt wanna taste that lol

But the ejuice might be nice


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Whats next? Lady Gaar-Gaar (lady Gaga)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Katy Perry's cherry - that name (dirty minds will get it)



She is really hot! I would taste that in a heartbeat!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

I was talking about the Juice...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was talking about the Juice...



Ha-ha!


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was talking about the Juice...


 
Yeah riiiiight........

You kissed a girl and you liked it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Yeah riiiiight........
> 
> You kissed a girl and you liked it!



I did... and there were Fireworks! <sic>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I did... and there were Fireworks! <sic>


 
Last Friday Night? Hope it wasn't just a, Teenage Dream!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Last Friday Night? Hope it wasn't just a, Teenage Dream!



*ROAR*! ROFL!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> *ROAR*! ROFL!


 
LOLLL!!


----------



## Fickie (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was talking about the Juice...


I disliked your post as when I liked it I rather like the naughty ambiguity . You spoiled it. Remind me to change it one day, otherwise its gonna stick out like a sore thumb in your stats! <evil>


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Fickie said:


> I disliked your post as when I liked it I rather like the naughty ambiguity . You spoiled it. Remind me to change it one day, otherwise its gonna stick out like a sore thumb in your stats! <evil>



Hehehe Roger that!  I was going to go into details about what juice I was referring to but that would be going right into the gutter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe Roger that!  I was going to go into details about what juice I was referring to but that would be going right into the gutter!


 LOKL! You are redeemed hehehe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

